# Raw diet: what do you stuff Kongs with?



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

After giving it much thought, I decided to try to feed my extremely picky tpoo with frozen raw. I've heard that you cannot mix raw with kibbles because they get digested at different speed and it can cause digestive problems. But what about wet food? I'm a big fan of kongs frozen with wet food. I don't plan to put the raw food in it as it can be a bit difficult to clean and I don't want to risk any contamination. 

For those who feed their dog with raw, what do you stuff your Kong with? Is it ok to use wet food in combinaison with raw?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I've heard that too, and my thought is "Well, we humans are told to eat a variety foods in one meal, so why don't we have more problems, since it supposedly all digests at different rates?" 

Anyway, I've fed raw one meal and kibble the next with no issues. I've mixed raw and kibble in the same meal with no issues. 

Simon usually eats at least one meal a day from a West Paw Toppl. I put in about half a meal's worth of kibble, add some human baby food from a squeeze pouch and tap it down where it mixes with the kibble, add the rest of the kibble, top with more baby food, tap it down again, and that's it. I don't bother freezing it.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in the cooked department so I can reuse the broth. I stuff mine with instant-pot boneless skinless cooked chicken thigh. Room temp, as tight as I can make it.

I licked the raw cake batter spoon as a kid and turned out okay so I imagine 10-30 minutes of kong activity with raw food with poodle would be safe. 

One of us will suggest something that works for you


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been feeding Elroy softened (wet) kibble with "surprise" pieces of venison mixed in. No issues here but the amount of venison is small (about 1 ounce+/meal. 1 meal = 3 stuffed Kongs).


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

I put a variety of recipes for Whiskey who’s mainly on raw. It just depends on how dirty I want my hands to get. 

We have tried:
1. water only with peanut butter to seal top and a smidgeon the bigger end to encourage the licking (he had diarrhea when we first did that but we now do this when he needs multiple kongs to keep him cool throughout the day)
2. kibble flavored water (maybe 20 pieces of his tiny puppy kibble) for when I worried about mixing raw and kibble
3. broth and a kibble stopper 
4. dehydrated sweet potatoes with water with a sliced cheese stopper, yoghurt smeared on the insides and left in the freezer for a quick 15 minute freeze because I forgot to top up the kongs
5. kibble with pumpkin purée, pumpkin juices with puffed cheese

And any combination of the above. Haha! He also gets plain ice cubes which can entertain him for 3 minutes 
I never had the guts to put the raw food in the kongs with the weather here…especially since Whiskey takes 30 minutes to get through to the end once it’s frozen solid.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I try not to feed much kibble to my raw fed dog. He gets it occasionally in some treats. The idea is that it lowers stomach acidity and this impairs digestion of raw foods.

I just use ground/mince in kongs.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I've heard numerous times not to mix kibble and raw, but I've heard just as often that it's a myth.
My dogs (who in general do not have sensitive stomachs) are aon mainly kibble, but frequently get some raw mixed in with their kibble or a full meal of raw. I've never had an issue.
However, if you wanted to be cautious, I would think a fruit/veggie mash, maybe with some nut butter or broth for interest, might be a good compromise. Or what about adding some chunks of freeze-dried raw, or whatever you use for treats (dried liver, etc). 
I've also seen people put a small bully stick down the middle before freezing, like a popsicle.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven’t heard of raw being with kibble a problem. I will keep a eye out. I’ve been using Stella freeze dried raw patties mixed with kibble for Nova as a topper. No problems so far. My main problem with her is she is too much like a person in that she decides she doesn’t like her food too many days in a row of the same thing so I have to keep changing things up. Most would say just take it up and don’t worry they will eat when hungry and that’s what I was doing but she was under weight. Showing a skinny dog ( ribs can be felt like knuckles and spine was clearly felt) doesn’t look good. I’m making progress with adding different toppers and adding a weight gainer supplement. She now has a little padding on the ribs.😊 I’ve thought about going raw but I don’t feel I could keep up with meeting the nutritional needs.


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Mel said:


> My main problem with her is she is too much like a person in that she decides she doesn’t like her food too many days in a row of the same thing so I have to keep changing things up. Most would say just take it up and don’t worry they will eat when hungry and that’s what I was doing but she was under weight.


That's exactly what my tpoo does! My vet told me not to worry and that a dog will eat when hungry, but Charlie doesn't. She is underweight, I can feel each bone in her spine and her ribs, it's not pretty. I tried many kind of high quality kibbles (farmina, orijens, fromm...), but nothing does the trick. She kinda likes wet food, but prenium quality wet food is expensive :/ And she does get tired of it after a few weeks. Let's hope that the raw diet keeps her interest... She had her first meal yesterday and she gobbled it so fast! I've never seen her like this!


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Thank you all for your suggestions, I will give them a try!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Sarah Poo said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions, I will give them a try!


I give my raw fed poodle a few kibbles for coming into the house when called as a treat. for the kong plain yogurt with blueberries. peanut butter, (pure natural), is a good treat


----------

